# No guns or Bows equal this:



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

And so many here think the NRA is the bad guy.

Brainwashed, Stupid, naive, ignorant and emotionally challenged = Today's Liberal.

Step away from the TV and drop the clicker !!


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

I just joined the NRA a couple hours ago.


----------

